# car washes



## rowboat (Apr 12, 2019)

How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


Usually twice a week. I try to vacuum on my own before I go out every day.

I have seen an increase in tips for having a clean car, so it balances out with the cost. Speaking of which, find a place with a frequent customer discount or membership.

Welcome to UP, by the way. Just a heads up, this post belongs under the Advice board.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I wash it when I can't tell what color it is or when I change my oil (Whichever one comes first). 

I vacuum as needed and I keep the interior neat and tidy (I got badges to prove it). :roflmao:


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I wash it when I can't tell what color it is or when I change my oil (Whichever one comes first).
> 
> I vacuum as needed and I keep the interior neat and tidy (I got badges to prove it). :roflmao:


Yup. This.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

I live in the Pacific Northwest, so there's no point washing it half the year. I get it detailed twice a year. And yes, I also have the clean and tidy badge.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


I pay 24.00/month. Get as many car washes as I want. Sometimes, 3 times a week depending on weather.
Vacuuming? Sometimes 2x wk. 
TIP: 3 inch role of packing tape will do wonders on seat/floor in a pinch & priceless for pet hair.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

IR12 said:


> I pay 24.00/month. Get as many car washes as I want. Sometimes, 3 times a week depending on weather.
> Vacuuming? Sometimes 2x wk.
> TIP: 3 inch role of packing tape will do wonders on seat/floor in a pinch & priceless for pet hair.


Love the packing tape idea!! I don't want to pay $1 to vacuum when I just need to pick up small messes. Getting the tape tomorrow!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

$44 a month for a local car wash club here. There are about 7 locations in the area so I go about once a day. Pax are filthy animals.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Love the packing tape idea!! I don't want to pay $1 to vacuum when I just need to pick up small messes. Getting the tape tomorrow!


After a while you'll know what areas to avoid.
If someone's up some loooong dusty camping trail. You get trail dust outside and dirt footprints inside, perhaps grass. Of course trail dust usually only happens an hour after car wash & you have a dark colored car ;<}
Example: 
pickups @ beach may bring sand or rider w/WET SMELLY clothing.



TXUbering said:


> $44 a month for a local car wash club here. There are about 7 locations in the area so I go about once a day. Pax are filthy animals.


I have NO PROB cxl'ing/ending a ride if someone smells.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

IR12 said:


> After a while you'll know what areas to avoid.
> If someone's up some loooong dusty camping trail. You get trail dust outside and dirt footprints inside, perhaps grass. Of course trail dust usually only happens an hour after car wash & you have a dark colored car ;<}
> Example:
> pickups @ beach may bring sand or rider w/WET SMELLY clothing.
> ...


Smells are one thing (although I'll put up with some smells, nasty chain smoker smell would be the one I'd want out first though), them tracking in whatever they've decided to stomp around in is another thing. And then there's one of my pax that apparently stepped in cat poop before climbing inside. I've cleaned the hell out of that thing. I've found this item to be helpful for such disgusting messes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Smells are one thing (although I'll put up with some smells, nasty chain smoker smell would be the one I'd want out first though), them tracking in whatever they've decided to stomp around in is another thing. And then there's one of my pax that apparently stepped in cat poop before climbing inside. I've cleaned the hell out of that thing. I've found this item to be helpful for such disgusting messes.


Turtle Wax has some great stuff. I have this in the trunk -


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I used to keep my car spotless. Vacuum multiple times a week. Hand washed three times a week. Coat of wax every two months. 

It was worth it when the pay was worth it. Cleaning my car takes unpaid time out of my day. 

Now my car gets vacuumed once a month by jiffy lube and I get a car was once or twice a week. Guess what? More tips and better ratings. 

Uber and luft cut rates so I cut out my freebies like cleaning my car obsessively.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


Clean inside 2&3 day. Outside waiting for the rainy day car wash here are 15$ the trips are not cover the carwash.



Benjamin M said:


> Turtle Wax has some great stuff. I have this in the trunk -
> 
> View attachment 312139


Just don't try title wax leather cleaner because you intoxicate pax for 3 days. I used several time then pax give 1 rate for strong odors


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> Just don't try title wax leather cleaner because you intoxicate pax for 3 days. I used several time then pax give 1 rate for strong odors


I'd have to already be REALLY intoxicated to do that on cloth seats ?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I use this feather duster just to wipe out the dust on car exterior body every day. It is quick and efficient. Car Wash? Never yet but sometimes I use cloths and water buckets to wiped out dirty spot on car. May be like 5 mins. Vacuum? Never done it yet but I use peel tap lint roller to remove hair and some dust from car seats. For the smell, I use air freshener from autozone which last too long producing nice smell.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I use this feather duster just to wipe out the dust on car exterior body every day. It is quick and efficient. Car Wash? Never yet but sometimes I use cloths and water buckets to wiped out dirty spot on car. May be like 5 mins. Vacuum? Never done it yet but I use peel tap lint roller to remove hair and some dust from car seats. For the smell, I use air freshener from autozone which last too long producing nice smell.


I bet there's a fetish for every one of those things......


----------



## LyftUber85 (Feb 25, 2019)

Every single day. Sometimes twice/day. In my town there’s a place that offers unlimited drive-thru washes for $19.99/month and the place has free vacuums! I’m always spotless.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Every day it gets washed (I have a monthly subscription-12 locations /unlimited washes) and gets vacuumed about 4 out of 7 days. People will comment on how clean it is but I rarely see tips because of it specifically.


----------



## Doctorsookie (Apr 16, 2019)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


I bought a portable car vac and keep my car clean so there's no need for long vacuum jobs. I 'detail' myself once a week because the last time I paid good money for a bad job. I drive through a car wash every other week and have stuff at home for quick cleaning if I get splashed by a truck or anything. I'm actually planning to shampoo my seats and carpets on Wednesday weather permitting.


----------



## Abbysomeone (Aug 24, 2016)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


I wash and vacuum my car before each shift. I do touch ups as needed. But I'm lucky, there is a chain of 5 dollar wash places in the Toledo area. I pay 30 dollars per month for unlimited premium washes and vacuuming. If I want I can vacuum without going through the car wash too. I can't tell you how happy I am to be rid of those coin operated vacuums that suck... in that they do not suck.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Turtle Wax has some great stuff. I have this in the trunk -
> 
> View attachment 312139


I have to be honest, I'm a bit of a detail snob when it comes to detailing products. Having said that, Meguiars is a little step up from Turtle Wax, although I've heard some good reviews about their spray on wax. I'm not a big fan of those artificial sprays that just smell like cheap hotel or funky taxi cab, but when I do get some funky pax, I spray the stuff below. It came in a Meguiar's Detail Kit that I bought on clearance at Wally world. I've actually spent close to $100 on single polishing kits for my vehicles, and you don't notice much difference in that and a bottle of anything Meguair's or Turtle Wax has on the market, at least nothing to justify the price.










If you have a vehicle with leather seats, I suggest the items below. These really bring out that nice leather smell on any leather seats. The best part is the smell doesn't smell forced like many of these air freshners.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I have to be honest, I'm a bit of a detail snob when it comes to detailing products. Having said that, Meguiars is a little step up from Turtle Wax, although I've heard some good reviews about their spray on wax. I'm not a big fan of those artificial sprays that just smell like cheap hotel or funky taxi cab, but when I do get some funky pax, I spray the stuff below. It came in a Meguiar's Detail Kit that I bought on clearance at Wally world. I've actually spent close to $100 on single polishing kits for my vehicles, and you don't notice much difference in that and a bottle of anything Meguair's or Turtle Wax has on the market, at least nothing to justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I don't use Turtle Wax for waxing - although I kind of like their Ice line. Was mainly talking about OdorX. The chemical smell seems to dissipate rather quickly and it does well with neutralizing odors.


----------



## Abbysomeone (Aug 24, 2016)

I couldn’t live without Odoban (bit a paid endorsement ). It is cheap at Home Depot. It comes in different sizes but I buy the bigger bottle and put it in the small hand spray bottle they sell. It is magic for getting rid of scents like skunky pot smell and mysterious odors that some pax have, like rancid fish sticks. (I’ll never get that one.) It’s a soft eucalyptus scent that dissipates and takes everything with it. I like it because it doesn’t leave a strong masking perfume smell that may bother people with allergies.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> $44 a month for a local car wash club here. There are about 7 locations in the area so I go about once a day. Pax are filthy animals.


This kind of cracks me up - so many people ridicule buying a new car but will spend $44/mo to wash. Wha? I'm not saying you would be one of those people, but it does crack me up. Get a bucket of water and a cordless vacuum.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Fuges said:


> This kind of cracks me up - so many people ridicule buying a new car but will spend $44/mo to wash. Wha? I'm not saying you would be one of those people, but it does crack me up. Get a bucket of water and a cordless vacuum.


I would actually ridicule buying a used car (I've had plenty of used car stories in my lifetime, and I don't care to deal with the hassle), although for Uber/Lyft duty, I'd be ok with giving the masses a used POS for them to ride in. My original plan was buying this current car new (it's a very basic car), use it for Uber duty enough to make a car payment, use it also to commute to work so that I'm not putting miles on my primary car. Paying $44 a month makes more sense to me than what I originally wanted to do, which was hand wash with my pressure washer and my car vac. I found myself washing my car by hand at least 2-3 times a week and vacuuming at least 2 times a week. I figured even with using a pressure washer and a spotless rinse, it made more sense to just give $44 to the local car wash and let them was and vacuum it when I factored in the time it takes to wash (and that's with a pressure washer and a spotless rinse system).


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Just about everyday. Even when it's clean. I have an unlimited plan with Mister Car Wash for $20 a month. Using my car for Uber Eats only, I don't have to worry about signage that tells them who I work for. That would make me ineligible for the unlimited.



Fuges said:


> This kind of cracks me up - so many people ridicule buying a new car but will spend $44/mo to wash. Wha? I'm not saying you would be one of those people, but it does crack me up. Get a bucket of water and a cordless vacuum.


I pay less than half of that for unlimited washes. But even at $44 a month, that's still only $1.46 a day. No dumb bucket is enticing enough to beat that.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I wash and vac once a year........

Whether it needs it or not!

:laugh:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I was mine once a week, normally on Friday. Vacuum pretty much every other day.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Here's how I roll:

Monthly:
- Meguires interior quick detailer on all surfaces.
- Meguires Natural Shine Protectant with Scotchguard on leather seats, door panels, hard plastics, handles, rubber.
- Folex no rinse carpet cleaner for carpet spot cleaning and for use on headliner and other fabric parts of the car.
- Sprayaway glass cleaner on all interior windows.
- Industrial strength vacuum cleaner of all carpets.
- Clean rubber floor mats with a soft bristle brush and dawn dish soap.

Weekly:
-Exterior Carwash at Kaady Carwash in Richmond. Best $12 carwash money can buy.

Daily:
- Ozium after Taco Bell.
- Vacuum with hand vac.
- Spot clean interior.
- California Car Duster (avoiding windows because the wax will get into the belt molding and smear for eternity)

I am looking into applying ceramic coating to hard plastics and Scotchguard for the carpets. 

I request a cleaning fee any time my monthly cleaning routine needs to be repeated ahead of schedule due to pax.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Daily to every other day typically. Depends on the snowing/raining. The pre-ice treatment they put on the roads makes a mess of the car in the winter. And summer, even a light sprinkle being in the desert dirt in the air is like a magnet to my car lol.

We pay $35 a month for our 3 cars for unlimited washes and they have locations all over here. They have self serve free vacuums. So if the car needs vacuum I just run through the wash anyway.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

1X - 1X+ a day.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> After a while you'll know what areas to avoid.
> If someone's up some loooong dusty camping trail. You get trail dust outside and dirt footprints inside, perhaps grass. Of course trail dust usually only happens an hour after car wash & you have a dark colored car ;<}
> Example:
> pickups @ beach may bring sand or rider w/WET SMELLY clothing.
> ...


Here in Florida you just have to look at the floor mats and it gets dirty, rain, mud, sand and the occasional body parts are par for the course. Why vacuum, just let it pile up and label it sculpture.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

This thread made me go look at monthly car wash subscriptions.

Went to look at one of the more popular ones around here, $21.99/month. Not bad, but then


> No taxis, limos, shuttles, or app-based transportation service vehicles are permitted.


Bastards.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

2x a day.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

$19.95 for unlimited drive through washes. I run it through 2-3 times a week to clean the exterior and to cool off the car when it's hot outside. I flip out the rubber mats once a week, and shopvac the interior approx once a month.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


On average, I have the car vacuumed & washed once per week. But it depends on the weather and my schedule. Other days, I just dust the exterior with a cloth, squeegee the windshield & rear window and beat the floor mats. Things like light grime and bird droppings are wiped away with water and paper towels.

Keeping my car truly clean for more than a day in NYC is hard. But it's also pricey. So, like everything else about this driving "gig," I spend as little as I can. Yet, I still receive compliments on how clean my car is.

Forbidding pax from eating & drinking anything except plain water also helps.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Here in Florida you just have to look at the floor mats and it gets dirty, rain, mud, sand and the occasional body parts are par for the course. Why vacuum, just let it pile up and label it sculpture.


Body parts?
In Florida, I guess that's normal.
"Hello, I left my thumb in your car."
I didnt find a thumb drive sorry.
"No, not a thumb drive. My thumb."
Oh, was it a right thumb or left thumb?
"Right."
Yup, I have it right here. Would you like me to mail it to you?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Vacum daily, (to get the "horsey" smell out)

50/50 i drive through the complimentary ubertaxi car wash.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Doctorsookie said:


> I bought a portable car vac and keep my car clean so there's no need for long vacuum jobs. I 'detail' myself once a week because the last time I paid good money for a bad job. I drive through a car wash every other week and have stuff at home for quick cleaning if I get splashed by a truck or anything. I'm actually planning to shampoo my seats and carpets on Wednesday weather permitting.


what brand portable vac do you have?


----------



## Doctorsookie (Apr 16, 2019)

I purchased a vac on Amazon. It’s simply called This Worx...and it does.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

I wash my car once a week. I just feel good to drive a clean shining car, I don't care about the passenger.

My buddy ❤


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Smells are one thing (although I'll put up with some smells, nasty chain smoker smell would be the one I'd want out first though), them tracking in whatever they've decided to stomp around in is another thing. And then there's one of my pax that apparently stepped in cat poop before climbing inside. I've cleaned the hell out of that thing. I've found this item to be helpful for such disgusting messes.


Used that stuff for awhile, end up using Tough Stuff Foaming cleaner now. Half the price for more product. Just use a $2 soft nylon brush to agitate the fibers and work the foam in.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

LyftUber85 said:


> Every single day. Sometimes twice/day. In my town there's a place that offers unlimited drive-thru washes for $19.99/month and the place has free vacuums! I'm always spotless.


Lucky you. In my town, I pay that for one solitary full wash incl. $5 in coins at the heavy duty vacuum.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

I have a wet dry vac in the trunk (see pic)







... it plugs into my 12 volt outlet, works great can do the entire interior in about 20 minutes, touch ups and a full vacuuming can happen anywhere.

I have rubber floors with Mopar "Charger" rubber mats... clean up of any mess from protein spills to animal feces is really quick and easy.

Febreeze Auto if needed.... "Black Ice" vent pods for constant use.

Automated car wash when I can afford it... or I get my nephews to do it occasionally... gonna look around to see if there are any monthly deals like what many people here have mentioned.


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I wash it when I can't tell what color it is or when I change my oil (Whichever one comes first).
> 
> I vacuum as needed and I keep the interior neat and tidy (I got badges to prove it). :roflmao:


speaking of oil changes, do you tend to change the oil a bit more frequently regardless of the mileage beause of the engine always being on?
im a newbie and was wondering how often yall change the oil. im thinking more frequently then 3 months


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

RoyalC33 said:


> speaking of oil changes, do you tend to change the oil a bit more frequently regardless of the mileage beause of the engine always being on?
> im a newbie and was wondering how often yall change the oil. im thinking more frequently then 3 months


I change my oil every 5000 miles or 5 months, whichever comes first.


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I change my oil every 5000 miles or 5 months, whichever comes first.


gotcha. and im thinking your using synthetic oil right?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

RoyalC33 said:


> gotcha. and im thinking your using synthetic oil right?


No, regular. Synthetic oil can last you for up to 10k miles depending on your driving habits.


----------



## Estefany_Lopez (Jun 25, 2019)

For me, Usually three times a week. I try to vacuum on my own before I go out every day.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Fuges said:


> This kind of cracks me up - so many people ridicule buying a new car but will spend $44/mo to wash. Wha? I'm not saying you would be one of those people, but it does crack me up. Get a bucket of water and a cordless vacuum.


Comes down to time. Wash myself in my driveway take me a lot longer than just zipping through the car wash. And somehow when we added our new car in November they screwed up our billing or something. 3 cars for $35/month for their best package. Money well spent. And that expense goes on the tax sheet :thumbup: .

And it gets cold here in the winter not washing my car by hand when it's 30 degrees outside lol.


----------



## Springthing (Jul 1, 2019)

I know I'm late to the party on this one but I wanted to give everyone a heads up about a pet hair removal tool that's easy to come by.

Head to the dollar store and buy a few pumice stones. I say a few because you'll want to shape some to match contours in your car. Just rub them against the pavement or a rock. Wash them afterwards to get the dust off or you'll find it all over your carpet.

It brushes the pet hair right off. Just use short strokes.

A word of warning, be extremely careful or don't attempt to brush that felt-like material, as found on seats. It can damage the surface.

I don't know if this has been suggested in this post already. I wasn't able to read through all the posts.

To answer the question I clean about every two weeks, vacuum/spot clean as needed. I have rubber mats that catch most everything.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Springthing said:


> I know I'm late to the party on this one but I wanted to give everyone a heads up about a pet hair removal tool that's easy to come by.
> 
> Head to the dollar store and buy a few pumice stones. I say a few because you'll want to shape some to match contours in your car. Just rub them against the pavement or a rock. Wash them afterwards to get the dust off or you'll find it all over your carpet.
> 
> ...


Duct or packing tape is inexpensive and easy to use for pet hair


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

I vacuum once a week, car wash when it rains.:whistling:


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I car wash when ever dirty i have a Monthly Pass.
Vaccum whenever i notice it being needed use my shopvac at home.
I change oil everytime the light comes on which is 5000 miles ussualy every two month since i am part time.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


 A couple times a month. In between I use a detailer spray. V07 made by chemical guys. A little spray on a microfiber cloth. Wipe the whole car down in under 10 minutes.
The result, " it shines like a diamond in a goat's @as".?


----------



## Springthing (Jul 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Duct or packing tape is inexpensive and easy to use for pet hair


Good for surface hair but for embedded hairs a pumice stone brushes everything out really well, imo. But I think it's whatever works and gets the job done, whatever the preference might be.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Washed/vac'd weekly or every other week depending on my mood, take it to a full service place, $28.95


----------



## Szabolcs (Jul 9, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Love the packing tape idea!! I don't want to pay $1 to vacuum when I just need to pick up small messes. Getting the tape tomorrow!


I have own cordless vacuum and every second day but it depends. The tape is a good idea on seat and corners very good solution


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Shop vac and power washer in garage.

Wash every two weeks but spray it clean when dirty.

Car washes grind dirt into finish and make paint look prematurely old. In the long run it's better to do nothing than take it through car wash frequently. 

A clear coat can only be buffed out so many times.. better not to scratch it up.

My car is 12 years old, pax tell me it looks a year old.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

My car dealership washes my car for free when I’m in there getting an oil change. Other than that I wipe down my car and clean the windows everyday .. vacuum with a cordless vac before each shift. Try to keep the pax to the back passenger seat, so I can reach back and bang out the mat at a red light if necessary...if a pax leaves a bit of a mess, I’ll keep the meter running and tighten up before I end the ride.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Comes down to time. Wash myself in my driveway take me a lot longer than just zipping through the car wash. And somehow when we added our new car in November they screwed up our billing or something. 3 cars for $35/month for their best package. Money well spent. And that expense goes on the tax sheet :thumbup: .
> 
> And it gets cold here in the winter not washing my car by hand when it's 30 degrees outside lol.


$35 per month for car wash? We live on different planets.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I have to be honest, I'm a bit of a detail snob when it comes to detailing products. Having said that, Meguiars is a little step up from Turtle Wax, although I've heard some good reviews about their spray on wax. I'm not a big fan of those artificial sprays that just smell like cheap hotel or funky taxi cab, but when I do get some funky pax, I spray the stuff below. It came in a Meguiar's Detail Kit that I bought on clearance at Wally world. I've actually spent close to $100 on single polishing kits for my vehicles, and you don't notice much difference in that and a bottle of anything Meguair's or Turtle Wax has on the market, at least nothing to justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try out 









The first impression that pax get when they enter my vehicle is "is this a new car"? Or "it smells nice in here"

Then they ask me how my day was. I drive a 2011 Acura MDX. I also wear a suit. All of this creates the illusion of success which is fine by me because I'm a warlock and we're sort of like magicians.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

homelesswarlock said:


> The first impression that pax get when they enter my vehicle is "is this a new car"? Or "it smells nice in here"


All passengers care about is that you're the correct driver.



> Then they ask me how my day was. I drive a 2011 Acura MDX. I also wear a suit.


You wear a suit? Really? I wear a nice blouse and jeans. That's all people expect for the rates they're paying.



> All of this creates the illusion of success which is fine by me because I'm a warlock and we're sort of like magicians.


There's need for *illusions* or misleading appearances. You're a rideshare driver. People aren't expecting you to be a successful businessman, just a safe driver.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> All passengers care about is that you're the correct driver.
> 
> You wear a suit? Really? I wear a nice blouse and jeans. That's all people expect for the rates they're paying.
> 
> There's need for *illusions* or misleading appearances. You're a rideshare driver. People aren't expecting you to be a successful businessman, just a safe driver.


For context, I operate on Select and Lux platforms. Some of these people need to be seen with their peers or someone "pretending" to be their peer.

I also trade stocks, so when I have business pax, I tend to be very interested in their "business" so that they leak inside info. Cash tips are good but insider tips pay dividends nawimsayin.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

homelesswarlock said:


> For context, I operate on Select and Lux platforms. Some of these people need to be seen with their peers or someone "pretending" to be their peer.
> 
> I also trade stocks, so when I have business pax, I tend to be very interested in their "business" so that they leak inside info. Cash tips are good but insider tips pay dividends nawimsayin.


No need to impress anyone here. I have (had) my Series 7, 63, insurance and real estate licenses, and before my (second) retirement I worked at Oppenheimer and LPL Financial.

I understand that some people are after "image." What I'm saying is that you're taking it WAY over the top.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> Try out
> View attachment 335591
> 
> 
> ...


"CREATES the illusion of success"

Would a successful person be driving for Uber?
????


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> No need to impress anyone here. I have (had) my Series 7, 63, insurance and real estate licenses, and before my (second) retirement I worked at Oppenheimer and LPL Financial.
> 
> I understand that some people are after "image." What I'm saying is that you're taking it WAY over the top.


Then I would be dressed to the nines if I were your Uber driver. I would also probably open the door for you. VIP treatment



R3drang3r said:


> "CREATES the illusion of success"
> 
> Would a successful person be driving for Uber?
> ????


That's a good question. I really don't know.


----------



## Jennkc (Jan 10, 2019)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


Every day, I bought a monthly pass for 32 and it has free vacuums. Has saved me a TON of money. I have OCD about my car being clean


----------



## OliversTwist (Jul 11, 2019)

I vacuum the inside twice a week and wash once a week. What is the best air freshener? I use black trees.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> $44 a month for a local car wash club here. There are about 7 locations in the area so I go about once a day. Pax are filthy animals.


I do the club thing too. I go every day although while the summer is so slow I dropped down to the $19.95 basic.
It takes just a couple of minutes.

The best thing about the "premium" wash is the Rain-X on all the windows every day.
When it's dark and raining like hell, it makes ALL the difference.

One other thing. - My place has large containers of hand sanitizers. It's great for wiping down door trim & handles!
Nothing smells cleaner.


----------



## MOSI_p (Jul 19, 2019)

rowboat said:


> How often do you get car washes and/or vacums?


I'm a part timer, I wash once a week on Friday's before going out driving. I also wash it myself.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

It depends on the weather. If it doesn't rain for a while and I can avoid the puddles then I usually don't need to wash it. Although, puddles and a little rain really messes up a black car.

Vacuumed as needed.


----------



## Fairshare (Jun 26, 2018)

Wash and vacum subscription when needed for $20. Bought a steamer and carpet washer for when the interior is bad. I'm noticing the odor's of pax more & the lingering effects to my car/leather

I get compliments often and I personally believe it affects my tips. I like keeping the environment I work in clean for my own health.


----------

